
China is paying Twitter to publish propaganda against Hong Kong protesters - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/twitter/2019/08/19/china-is-paying-twitter-to-publish-propaganda-against-hong-kong-protesters/
======
SyneRyder
Previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20734808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20734808)

------
crb002
As does everyone who buys ads.

~~~
EpicEng
Maybe we can agree that propaganda used to get someone to buy Pepsi over Coke
isn't exactly the same as pushing a political agenda?

